# cheap healthy food ideas PLEASE



## Mr.Blayz (Nov 20, 2012)

Ive been eating a lot of store brand hot dogs and oodles of noodles, nothing beats it money-wise but I realize I'm loading my body with crap, lots and lots of crap. I want to loose some weight and look healthier (and not die by the time Im 40) but I have a very low budget to maintain, like a 25 dollars a week food budget 

also I need quickie food for lunch at work

love you


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

You've got 3 requests as I see it. But requests also need to follow action.

You'll either be capable of getting 
1. Low cost quickly made unhealthy food.
2. High cost quickly made healthy food
3. Low cost slow made Healhty food

I've nearly always been eating low cost slow made healthy food.
It mostly consists of 1.5 $ brown bread, some sausage, some fruit and a lot of chopped vegetables.
It'll presumably take quite some time to make, pack and carry. But the fun part is the flexibility of when to eat it.


----------



## marbleous (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree, produce is the way to go. Fruits and vegetables are a nice snack, just wash it and throw it in the lunch bag. Also eggs are super easy to cook and you can combine it with different healthy things. Deli meats and cheeses are also really tasty and cheap if you want to make a sandwich for lunch (not sure how healthy).


----------



## naburu (Oct 22, 2014)

Fresh fruits, broccoli, and sea weed from korean produce store mahn!


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Frozen veggies and tuna. I like to make tuna patties-- An easy enough recipe to find online. There's a lot that can be done with frozen veggies, and they're cheap too. 

With a veggie bouillon, you can achieve small wonders in the kitchen. Also, unsalted nuts should not be ignored in a well-rounded diet.

For more recipe ideas, see Search top food blogs for the tastiest new recipes | Feastie, Food.com - Thousands Of Free Recipes From Home Chefs With Recipe Ratings, Reviews And Tips


----------



## Mr. Meepers (May 31, 2012)

Well, fruits and veggies are not usually cheap (as someone else said, frozen veggies are not that pricy though) but you will want some of those as a complete diet, but I will tell you what is filling, going to keep you full, and has a lot of calories for a low price.

1) Legumes (other than peanuts): These are considered a vegetable because of the nutrients they have and beans and peas and a good source of fiber and protein to prevent sugar spikes and keep you full (to save some time, canned or frozen beans and peas are very good choices, you may want to try lower sodium canned beans and/or rinse them off to reduce the sodium)
2) Whole grains: Barley, oats, whole grain bread, ... are all high in fiber and plant protein (and the amino acid proportions compliments legumes very well) and are a good source of carbs, like legumes (it is not all easily digested carbs, because there is fiber, you want a lot of fiber and a decent amount of protein in your diet)
3) Nuts, Seeds, and peanuts: These are high in vitamins and a good source of protein (most are), fiber, and healthy fats known for lowering your bad cholesterol (also fat is considered more satiating that carbs that are not fiber)


So know that we have what you can fill up on and get a lot of your calories from for a low price, here are a couple things you can make real fast that can be filling and you can take with you to go.

- A peanut butter (I like natural unsalted peanut butter, but you will want the salt if there is no fruit on the sandwich) with your choice of fruit(s) (apple, peach, grapes, blueberries, strawberries, raspberries, bananas, ...) ... Speaking of bananas, they can be pretty cheap.
- A homemade trail mix consisting of half nuts, peanuts, and seeds and half (preferably no sugar added) dried fruit (so maybe some cut up dates, some cut up figs, and some cut up fruit from a package of mixed fruit)


If you want a cheap, quick, and easy breakfast that will keep you full for a long time, try this:
- 1/2 cup of steel cut oats (less volume than rolled oats for the same price, but it is actually cheaper per calories/serving because 1/4 cup of steel cut oats has the same nutrition and calories as 1/2 of rolled oats)
- 1/2 cup of that trail mix I mentioned earlier
- One cut up fruit, like a small apple (I suppose this can be optional)
- 1 cup of milk, water, almond milk, juice, .... (For something cheap with taste, I think milk may be a good choice)
- Some ground cinnamon (optional)

Basically put it all together in a container that closes and put it in the fridge overnight. When you wake up, you can eat it. It should be pretty filling and help you to not feel too hungry for a while


Edit: Another good choice for the legumes group are dried lentils. They cook a lot faster than dried beans and they don't need to be presoaked, but they are very similar to beans in terms of nutrition ... You may also want some jars of the store brand tomato sauce, because tomato sauce is very versatile and can very easily help you make tasty meals

2nd Edit: I don't eat too much meat and my family has a history of high cholesterol, so I avoid this, but organ meat, I am pretty sure is very cheap and packed with nutrients. It is high in cholesterol though (I think), but you could try it. I know a classic with mixed, or perhaps more bad reviews, is liver and onions, but if you don't mind being creative and experimenting, you could try this out (maybe make a meat sauce with some beef liver or heart meat sauteed in a pan and add it to tomato sauce and serve the sauce over some pasta and beans (FYI: Fiber also helps lower cholesterol, so you may want to eat legumes or grains or nuts with that type of meat, it will also make your foods last a lot longer as well ... as in more filling so you will have a lot of leftovers)).
Edit for the Edit: Ways to cook organ meats: http://www.mensfitness.com/nutrition/what-to-eat/7-nutrient-packed-animal-organs


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

It is autumn. You should be able to find plenty of apples on untended trees when you're out for a walk. Help yourself to the apples. I always collect apples when I am out walking (but not too many because I have a very productive tree). I also like to eat the wild grapes that grow in abundance. They are actually considered to be an invasive species but the grapes are good and sweet. You can also go to farmers markets and buy winter squash from the farmers, as well as more apples. Also you can buy tomatoes at the farmers markets.


----------



## BlackDog (Jan 6, 2012)

Like others have said, focus on fresh seasonal produce. Ditch the hot dogs and noodles and invest in a bag of rice and a bag of (preferably steel cut) oats. Oatmeal is a filling and reasonably healthy option for breakfasts, especially if you add some fruit in there. Rice is cheap (especially if you can get it at Costco or a local Asian market) and is a filling staple for most meals. Tofu, beans, and eggs are affordable sources of protein. I lived off gallo pinto for weeks when I first moved out of my parents house, which is basically cooked rice fried up with beans and topped with salsa and a scrambled egg. Salsa can also be really cheap, and is a low calorie way to add flavour to a dish. 

Peanut butter is always a good option but can be a bit expensive. Maybe try buying a sack of dried chick peas and soaking them, they will be super cheap and you make a nutritious hummus from scratch. Great with veggies or on brown bread for a sandwich. Canned fish is also inexpensive, albeit quite disgusting in my opinion. 

Keep an eye out for veggies or meat nearing expiration and buy them at a discount, then freeze them. Also, homemade soup is a great way to use up wilting veggies and can be frozen for lunches in ziploc bags or containers. 

Hope this helps, good luck.


----------



## naburu (Oct 22, 2014)

Peanut butter, all natural, if so.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Lentils, beans, and pasta for sure. Lentils and beans are like $1.50 for a bag that will make 9 servings. Pasta is less than a dollar on sale for a box that makes 6 servings or so.


----------



## Catallena (Oct 19, 2014)

Very quick and healthy meal: Cucumber and yogurt salad!

It's a lifesaver for me. All you really need is cucumbers, plain yogurt and salt. You can add stuff like garlic or mint but it tastes great without too. Just chop up the cucumbers into small pieces, mix them with plain yogurt, put a little bit of water so its not too thick, and add salt.

I don't use exact measures or anything so just taste test and you're good. Try it out! :tongue:


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

l'm not saying it's the pinnacle of nutritional value you should be aiming for but l understand what it's like to have to meticulously plan your grocery shopping while making sure you can buy enough food that won't leave you feeling disgusting and malnourished afterward.

Eggs (hardboiling makes them more portable), cottage cheese, beans, and just a small amount of potatoes have been my go to cheapest recovery foods. Mostly anything that's still somewhat ''whole'' but there are only a few things you find in this state on a budget.


----------



## INFJRoanna (Dec 20, 2012)

A good recipe that is not too expensive and also really filling is stuffed peppers. You can put pretty much anything you want in them, there's quite a few variations online to look at.

If you don't have too much money then frozen vegetables arent too expensive and they last longer, you can even buy frozen fruit. Another good idea is buying tinned food when you're trying to make your money stretch. A lot of people might not like the supermarkets own brand because it's cheap, but often they taste just as good as brand named food.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Eggs. They're usually $1.50 a dozen or less. I buy them in bulk. At Walmart you can buy like 5 dozen for $8. I go further and buy 15 dozen from Sams club for $18. I eat about a dozen eggs a day. Eggs are some of the most nutritious things you can eat (remember it has all the nutrients necessary to make a chicken).


----------



## bluekitdon (Dec 19, 2012)

So $25 a week = about $1.20 a meal eating 3 a day. Here are some ideas that you should be able to do for less than that. 
Peanut Butter and Jelly sandwich
Tuna and fruit or veggie
Cereal, just steer away from the sugary stuff
Eggs and wheat toast
Dollar menu from Mcdonald's...Mc chicken apple slices and water in a pinch (1.50)
Baked chicken with green beans and corn (eat for several meals)
Drink water as much as possible, soda is a huge budget buster plus isn't good for you. Sugary drinks are also a big source of calories if you're watching those. 
Grilled cheese with wheat bread
Try making larger meals and eating or freezing leftovers
Beans/chili


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Lots of people are giving some rich, detailed advice in this thread and it's made me realize how much of a lazy piece of shit I am when it comes to food.

When you say eating cheaply, the thought that comes to mind is "Get some frozen chicken breasts, brown rice, beans, eggs, tuna, and spinach and you're all set man!"

cheesus.

Well, whatever. I'll still stick by that. If you're trying to get more lean a diet like that will do you some good, take some willpower (it's not so bad if you hot sauce everything), but be incredibly cost efficient in the long run.

If all else fails, hell, twenty-five bucks is like a week's worth of bubble gum. Pick up meditation and you could be Hubba Bubba Ghandi


----------



## cyberghost (Oct 28, 2014)

This may be a somewhat controversial idea, but I've heard that dumpster diving can be a decent way to get food. You need to know what you're looking for, but stores will throw food away just because it's hit the expiration date (or has just been around longer than they consider "fresh"). There are a lot of resources if you google it. $25 doesn't sound like much to live on.


----------

